# "Bowels Emptied! Women Molested!" The "Monstrous" Refugee Pool Mayhem



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

*"Bowels Emptied! Women Molested!" The "Monstrous" Refugee Pool Mayhem*

unreal.

"Bowels Emptied! Women Molested!" German Media Reveals "Monstrous" CCTV Footage Of Refugee Pool Mayhem | Zero Hedge


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I saw where a german town was banning them from public pools and they're taking to cartoons to educate them about sexual harassment.


To be fair, there are going to be growing pains, these people where living in mud huts out in the desert only a few months ago where women didn't dress in bikini's or other revealing clothing, its probably straight up pornography to them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There is an old saying, " When in Rome, do as the Romans". The Arab culture, predominate religion demands that men view women a certain way. If she doesn't cover herself and have a male relative with her, she is whore. Free to be used as you please. The other problem is yes and no. To an Arab yes and no are in degrees. Saying it once does not mean much. Saying it 40 or 50 times, they get the picture. I say many of these so called refugees, I call them invaders via hijjra, (spelling?) which is immigration to spread Islam which explains why 75% are military aged males, have not intention of adjusting their ways. Time will prove if I am correct or not. Typical refugees are only 10% military aged males.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

And this is what the US has to look forward to ??? "The South will Rise Again "


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

My wife has had problems with Mexicans. They think if you're nice you want to screw them. 

I had to show restraint in one instance. I was angry and I rarely get angry.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There are more reports than this on European outlets and elsewhere.
American mainstream media will not publish them to avoid making their lover, Obama, look bad.

We do not need this scum in America, the UN needs to set up camps IN SYRIA for this trash - let them fight for their country.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Do you want your bowels emptied? Today is your lucky day! Look no further than Buck Bored's Colon Blow™!

If you are feeling a little bound up because you ate too much junk food, try some Miralax. But if you are plugged up tighter than a mosquito's ass stretched across a Coke can, then it is time for Buck Bored's Colon Blow™!

Buck Bored's Colon Blow™ is an all natural product made from crude oil (for lubrication), 3 naturally occurring activating compounds and 11 herbs and spices for just the right flavor. Not only is it the nuclear bomb of laxatives, it tastes absolutely delicious! But don't drink too much or you may lose an organ or two along with the contents of your colon!

Jim C. of Nantucket, Arkansas writes:



> I was pretty plugged from being on the Lard Diet for over a month. I knew I needed to do something when the pressure of my bowels was so great they wouldn't let me on an airplane. Fifteen minutes after I took my first dose of Buck Bored's Colon Blow™ I ripped a monster! That sucker was so big it was measured in feet, not inches! It was so big, I felt bad flushing it; I should have hung it on my livingroom wall. Thank-you Buck Bored!


So order your bottle of Buck Bored's Colon Blow™ today and prepare to be amazed!

1-800-RIP-1-BIG


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> My wife has had problems with Mexicans. They think if you're nice you want to screw them.
> 
> I had to show restraint in one instance. I was angry and I rarely get angry.


better an adult woman than the usual 10 year old little girls they prey on ....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

In Mother Russia they meet Dr. Ivan Kutchurkockoff!


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

"Gangs" Of "All-Male" Moroccan Migrant Children ?Take Over? Stockholm Train Station; Steal, Grope, Beat Women | Zero Hedge


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I heard on the radio today, that the German Gov't ordered ALL cc-videos of these incidences erased. Little late for that ain't it?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

my only problem is what happened to Germany did some one pull their teeth, didn't they invent genocide on mass scales?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> my only problem is what happened to Germany did some one pull their teeth, didn't they invent genocide on mass scales?


They didn't invent mass genocide but they sure upgraded the process.


----------

